# help :( emerge halted before "Unpacking source"

## midnite

i have just installed my gentoo a few days ago. i have never emerged any software yet. i followed the gentoo installation manual. That's why i have a few already listed in "world".

```
# cat /var/lib/portage/world

sys-apps/slocate

sys-boot/grub

sys-fs/reiserfsprogs

sys-kernel/hardened-sources
```

But when i simply "emerge apache",

```
# emerge apache

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Starting parallel fetch

>>> Emerging (1 of 18) app-misc/mime-types-7

>>> Downloading 'ftp://ftp.jaist.ac.jp/pub/Linux/Gentoo/distfiles/mime-types-7.tar.bz2'

--2009-06-06 15:15:55--  ftp://ftp.jaist.ac.jp/pub/Linux/Gentoo/distfiles/mime-types-7.tar.bz2

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/mime-types-7.tar.bz2'

Resolving ftp.jaist.ac.jp... 150.65.7.130

Connecting to ftp.jaist.ac.jp|150.65.7.130|:21... connected.

Logging in as anonymous ... Logged in!

==> SYST ... done.    ==> PWD ... done.

==> TYPE I ... done.  ==> CWD /pub/Linux/Gentoo/distfiles ... done.

==> SIZE mime-types-7.tar.bz2 ... 6317

==> PASV ... done.    ==> RETR mime-types-7.tar.bz2 ... done.

Length: 6317 (6.2K)

100%[===================================================================================================================>] 6,317       --.-K/s   in 0.1s

2009-06-06 15:15:58 (54.3 KB/s) - `/usr/portage/distfiles/mime-types-7.tar.bz2' saved [6317]

 * mime-types-7.tar.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                                                                                               [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                  [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                 [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...
```

The system halted here   :Sad: 

and no matter what i press, there is no feedback. (i use putty to login to my headless gentoo box)

and i need to restart by the power button.

For more information, it halts when i emerge vim also. In fact, it halts for every emerge   :Sad: 

```
# emerge -v vim

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] app-admin/eselect-vi-1.1.5  2 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-util/cscope-15.7a  USE="-emacs" 353 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-admin/eselect-ctags-1.8  8 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-util/ctags-5.7  USE="-ada" 281 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-editors/vim-core-7.2  USE="acl bash-completion -livecd -nls" 9,078 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-editors/vim-7.2  USE="acl bash-completion cscope gpm perl python -minimal -nls -ruby -vim-pager -vim-with-x" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-vim/gentoo-syntax-20090220  USE="-ignore-glep31" 18 kB

Total: 7 packages (7 new), Size of downloads: 9,738 kB

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Starting parallel fetch

>>> Emerging (1 of 7) app-admin/eselect-vi-1.1.5

>>> Downloading 'ftp://ftp.jaist.ac.jp/pub/Linux/Gentoo/distfiles/vi.eselect-1.1.5.bz2'

--2009-06-06 15:29:41--  ftp://ftp.jaist.ac.jp/pub/Linux/Gentoo/distfiles/vi.eselect-1.1.5.bz2

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/vi.eselect-1.1.5.bz2'

Resolving ftp.jaist.ac.jp... 150.65.7.130

Connecting to ftp.jaist.ac.jp|150.65.7.130|:21... connected.

Logging in as anonymous ... Logged in!

==> SYST ... done.    ==> PWD ... done.

==> TYPE I ... done.  ==> CWD /pub/Linux/Gentoo/distfiles ... done.

==> SIZE vi.eselect-1.1.5.bz2 ... 1674

==> PASV ... done.    ==> RETR vi.eselect-1.1.5.bz2 ... done.

Length: 1674 (1.6K)

100%[===================================================================================================================>] 1,674       --.-K/s   in 0.03s

2009-06-06 15:29:42 (62.6 KB/s) - `/usr/portage/distfiles/vi.eselect-1.1.5.bz2' saved [1674]

 * vi.eselect-1.1.5.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                                                                                               [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                  [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                 [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                [ ok ]
```

As far as i know, the next output should be "Unpacking source" (is it?)

i also find this is different from my previous experiences. There is an extra line "Starting parallel fetch". Is this the cause to the error and halt my system?

i have googled "Starting parallel fetch" and "Unpacking source". But i cant find anyone with this same problem.

i guess it may be a wrong configuration in the kernel, as i just install it freshly.

Could somebody please help?

Thanks a lot!!

----------

## sebaro

 *Quote:*   

> There is an extra line "Starting parallel fetch". Is this the cause to the error and halt my system? 

 

 *Quote:*   

> When you are emerging a series of packages, Portage can fetch the source files for the next package in the list even while it is compiling another package, thus shortening compile times. To make use of this capability, add "parallel-fetch" to your FEATURES.

 

You can disable this by adding "-parallel-fetch" to FEATURES.

----------

## midnite

 *sebaro wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   There is an extra line "Starting parallel fetch". Is this the cause to the error and halt my system?  
> 
>  *Quote:*   When you are emerging a series of packages, Portage can fetch the source files for the next package in the list even while it is compiling another package, thus shortening compile times. To make use of this capability, add "parallel-fetch" to your FEATURES. 
> 
> You can disable this by adding "-parallel-fetch" to FEATURES.

 

thx for your help. But excuse me, how can i "add "-parallel-fetch" to FEATURES"? Where is "FEATURES"?   :Rolling Eyes: 

And also, do you think "parallel fetch" will halt my system? Or there is something going wrong in "unpacking source"?

----------

## krinn

1/ all emerge options, features... what affect gentoo portage could be found in /etc/make.conf (this is state in docs, yes it's a RTFM call because it's simply the heart of gentoo)

2/ you should try emerge portage first if it's a new install

3/ try add -dv to emerge for debug+verbose you may get more infos on what's going on.

----------

## midnite

 *krinn wrote:*   

> 2/ you should try emerge portage first if it's a new install

 Oh YES!!!! i m really a n00b that even forgot to emerge portage -_- i guess this is the cause of the halt x_x

Yet i have been bothered by a day, and suppose it is a kernel configure problem. So i m making the defconfig...

 *krinn wrote:*   

> 1/ all emerge options, features... what affect gentoo portage could be found in /etc/make.conf (this is state in docs, yes it's a RTFM call because it's simply the heart of gentoo)

 When u mention about make.conf... That's really strange!!! i used to have make.conf.example. But my harddisk crashed so i have to install it all over again. i m using hardened-sources-2.6.28-r9 but there is no make.conf.example. Is it because i have not emerge portage   :Confused: 

 *krinn wrote:*   

> 3/ try add -dv to emerge for debug+verbose you may get more infos on what's going on.

 good idea! thanks   :Very Happy: 

----------

## midnite

 *krinn wrote:*   

> 2/ you should try emerge portage first if it's a new install

 i did emerge portage in all my previous systems. But i found something funny that... i have just surf through the installation manual [ http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml ] that i followed everytime. Yet i cannot find a part telling us to emerge portage   :Question: 

Or simply Google it and find no match ):

http://www.google.com.hk/search?q=%22emerge+portage%22+site%3Agentoo.org%2Fdoc%2Fen%2Fhandbook%2Fhandbook-x86.xml&btnG=Google+%E6%90%9C%E5%B0%8B&meta=&aq=f&oq=

----------

## Hu

When the system halts, does it respond to ping?  Can you attach a serial console to check whether the system printed any messages on the console before it halted?  Do you also see a hang if you run a non-hardened kernel?

Portage should advise you upon completion of an emerge --sync if a new version of Portage is available.  At that time, it will also advise you to install the new version.

What filesystems are you using?  Please post the output of nl /proc/mounts ; free ; emerge --info so we can get a better understanding of your system.

Why are you using PuTTY instead of /usr/bin/ssh from net-misc/openssh?  :Wink: 

----------

## krinn

 *midnite wrote:*   

>  *krinn wrote:*   Yet i cannot find a part telling us to emerge portage  
> 
> Or simply Google it and find no match ): ...
> 
>  

 

 *http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=6 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Code Listing 2.1: Updating the Portage tree
> 
> # emerge --sync
> ...

 

sometimes google fail too  :Smile: 

edit: trying to be a bit more constructive in that post: yes make.conf.example will certainly comes with the new portage, etc-update would be my 2nd thing in list that shoudn't be forget.

and for the rtfm i was thinking about that http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=2 everything there is (still in my opinion) the heart of gentoo, i said heart because it's because of that, that this linux distro is becoming gentoo. (sorry that/that/this, but my english isn't good enough to said it in a nicer style)

----------

## midnite

 *Hu wrote:*   

> When the system halts, does it respond to ping?  Can you attach a serial console to check whether the system printed any messages on the console before it halted?  Do you also see a hang if you run a non-hardened kernel?
> 
> Portage should advise you upon completion of an emerge --sync if a new version of Portage is available.  At that time, it will also advise you to install the new version.
> 
> What filesystems are you using?  Please post the output of nl /proc/mounts ; free ; emerge --info so we can get a better understanding of your system.
> ...

 

no. It even does not respond to ping   :Sad: 

yes, i have just attached a monitor to it and run emerge -av vim on that machine (not remote ssh). i saw some monsters come out!!!

http://xf9.xanga.com/3c9f463754535245334869/w194502377.jpg

non-hardened? i have not tried. Isn't hardened should be more robust?

yes. i saw it now. For fear that there was any unknown things going wrong in the middle of the installation, i have just re-installed it all over again. Of course this time i see the emerge portage advise. And i did emerge portage. Yet i found even after i emerge portage (for a few times), it is not listed in world. Is this normal?

for the filesystem & partition, i use reiserfs and followed the manual:

```
/dev/hda1   reiserfs   32M                Boot partition

/dev/hda2   (swap)     512M               Swap partition

/dev/hda3   reiserfs   Rest of the disk   Root partition
```

nl /proc/mounts ; free ; emerge --info

```
# nl /proc/mounts ; free ; emerge --info

     1  rootfs / rootfs rw 0 0

     2  /dev/root / reiserfs rw,noatime,notail 0 0

     3  proc /proc proc rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec 0 0

     4  sysfs /sys sysfs rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec 0 0

     5  udev /dev tmpfs rw,nosuid,size=10240k,mode=755 0 0

     6  devpts /dev/pts devpts rw,nosuid,noexec,gid=5,mode=620 0 0

     7  /dev/hda1 /boot reiserfs rw,noatime,notail 0 0

     8  shm /dev/shm tmpfs rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec 0 0

     9  usbfs /proc/bus/usb usbfs rw,nosuid,noexec,devgid=85,devmode=664 0 0

    10  binfmt_misc /proc/sys/fs/binfmt_misc binfmt_misc rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec 0 0

             total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached

Mem:       1013420      25680     987740          0       3160      11076

-/+ buffers/cache:      11444    1001976

Swap:       530136          0     530136

Portage 2.1.6.13 (hardened/linux/x86/2008.0/server, gcc-3.4.6, glibc-2.8_p20080602-r1, 2.6.28-hardened-r9 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.28-hardened-r9-i686-VIA_Esther_processor_1500MHz-with-glibc2.3.2

Timestamp of tree: Sun, 07 Jun 2009 06:45:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p39

dev-lang/python:     2.5.4-r2

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.63

sys-devel/automake:  1.10.2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.27-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=i686 -mmmx -msse -msse2 -msse3 -Os -pipe -fforce-addr -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/gconf /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=i686 -mmmx -msse -msse2 -msse3 -Os -pipe -fforce-addr -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks fixpackages parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.jaist.ac.jp/pub/Linux/Gentoo/ ftp://ftp.ecc.u-tokyo.ac.jp/GENTOO ftp://ftp.iij.ad.jp/pub/linux/gentoo/ http://ftp.jaist.ac.jp/pub/Linux/Gentoo/ http://ftp.iij.ad.jp/pub/linux/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.mirrorservice.org/sites/www.ibiblio.org/gentoo/ ftp://gentoo.virginmedia.com/sites/gentoo http://www.mirrorservice.org/sites/www.ibiblio.org/gentoo/ http://gentoo.virginmedia.com/ "

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.asia.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="acl apache2 berkdb bzip2 cli cracklib crypt cups dri gdbm gpm hardened iconv isdnlog ldap mailwrapper midi mudflap mysql ncurses nptl nptlonly pam pcre perl pic pppd python readline reflection session snmp spl ssl sysfs tcpd truetype urandom x86 xml xorg zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1     emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m       maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="apm ark chips cirrus cyrix dummy fbdev glint i128 i740 i810 imstt intel   mach64 mga neomagic nsc nv r128 radeon rendition s3 s3virge savage  siliconmotion sis sisusb tdfx tga trident tseng v4l vesa vga via vmware  voodoo"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY
```

i use PuTTY because my another machine is a xp =P

OMG!! After i restart my system, leave it there not logging in. Some monsters come out again   :Twisted Evil:  a different one

http://x97.xanga.com/b49f523757432245336219/w194503596.jpg

* for the two pictures attached, the cursors are blinking at the bottom left corners. Yet both do not response to my USB keyboard (not even the Caps Lock or Num Lock LED) and ping from another machine.

i used to have good Gentoo Linux. Yet all my previous installation was boot by a CDROM drive and install it. On the same hardware, but this time i boot by the USB memory stick. And... i have never succeeded   :Sad:  i think booting by a CDROM or by an USB will not make a different. We will chroot and install it by the way (is it?) So i wonder if my hardware (eg. mother board) has some failures.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-735278.html

http://www.sysresccd.org/

FYI, my system cannot boot if i checked IPv6 in the kernel. https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-769835.html

 *krinn wrote:*   

> sometimes google fail too 

 no. It's my fault. i should not quote the keywords  :Laughing: 

FYI, my make.conf.example is hiding somewhere else, not in /etc with make.conf

```
# find / -iname 'make.conf.example'

/usr/share/portage/config/make.conf.example
```

Now i try adding the line FEATURES="-parallel-fetch" to make.conf, then emerge -av vim.

Of course the line >>> Starting parallel fetch disappeared. But it halts also, with the same error (monstor).

PS i would like to ask what is the meaning of the numbers in the square brackets (in the pictures)?

Are they timestamps and memory addresses? i have never seen these output before.

Finally, Thanks All Of You For Helping Me  :Very Happy: 

You All Are So Kind  :Wink: 

----------

## Hu

 *midnite wrote:*   

> non-hardened? i have not tried. Isn't hardened should be more robust?

 

Hardened is modified to be more resistant to attacks.  Sometimes, those modifications are incorrect and cause bad behavior in a legitimate workload.

----------

## midnite

 *Hu wrote:*   

>  *midnite wrote:*   non-hardened? i have not tried. Isn't hardened should be more robust? 
> 
> Hardened is modified to be more resistant to attacks.  Sometimes, those modifications are incorrect and cause bad behavior in a legitimate workload.

 Oh.... i see. Yet with the information provided, can you see if there is any error of my configuration, or an unknown incorrect modification of the Hardened?   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Captain Newbie

 *Hu wrote:*   

>  *midnite wrote:*   non-hardened? i have not tried. Isn't hardened should be more robust? 
> 
> Hardened is modified to be more resistant to attacks.  Sometimes, those modifications are incorrect and cause bad behavior in a legitimate workload.

 

Hardened refers to the difficulty of installation and correct functioning?   :Laughing: 

*jk, jk*

 *Quote:*   

> Are they timestamps and memory addresses? i have never seen these output before. 

 

The leftmost ones are timestamps. The brackets in the middle are memory addresses - what you're seeing is a call trace. Something is seriously wrong with either your hardware or your kernel.

----------

## krinn

the pic you see is a kernel dump, for me (my interpretation) is that you have trouble with irq with your network card (rhine is the driver for some net cards).

you may try disable the network loading to check you can boot (eheh bye bye internet)... or recheck your config and kernel config for valid network card, might just need irqpoll at boot maybe...

this just mean your kernel is bad because misconfigure and/or hardware trouble...

amazing no? looks like finally it's not portage that get you in trouble

still amazing no? you're in a deeper sh...  :Very Happy: 

if you need help for kernel, let us know, there's a guy walking this forum that love to put seed on everyone computer, pappymcsomething. Sure he could build you a nice one fast. (if i remember he also have a thread about that)

----------

## desultory

 *midnite wrote:*   

> So i wonder if my hardware (eg. mother board) has some failures.

 Have you tried the standard dusting and connection checking procedure?

 *krinn wrote:*   

> if you need help for kernel, let us know, there's a guy walking this forum that love to put seed on everyone computer, pappymcsomething. Sure he could build you a nice one fast. (if i remember he also have a thread about that)

 That would be pappy_mcfae.

Moved from Portage & Programming to Kernel & Hardware, considering how this topic is going.

----------

